# 895, soloist carbon



## jimmyhat1978 (Jun 21, 2006)

So, not being crazy rich/ won the lotto I need one bike to TT and RR. I like the Look, but feel the cervelo is more agressive. I realize that this is a look string but what are your thoughts for a mixed use bike. Please for the love of god don't give me some **** about the ability of the rider. I would prefer to hear from those wh have ridden both and can twist a BB.


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I _THOUGHT_ I wanted a Soloist Carbon until I saw it next to a Look 585. You are looking at two different levels of quality. One looks like it was made by artists, the other by gorillas that carry luggage at the airport.


----------

